# Posting manuals



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I just tried to post a manual to the site. It's under Surban 12. Can someone check it and let me know if it worked. 
I would like to post more of them. I have quite a few on my computer. And you never know when a computer will go BLewey.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking right now.......... Looked under Surban 12 as you typed as well as Suburban 12 in a general search and looked in the garden tractor arena too, and nothing. It might be there even though I can't see it though.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The heading is there under manuals okenadie, but the manual isn't. Go back into your entry, and have a look for the edit options, I think they are just below the "Tag" area. Select "Add/edit File". It will take you to a screen that will allow you to browse your computer for the manual, and add it. See if that works.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I went back into it an tried 3 times. I finally got it to load up. Now if you guys will go to it and see if it's all there and let me know. Then I can try to upload some more of them. I also need to get a scanner, so I can get the really old one's I have and load them up. I really hate it when I need this info and some one wants me to download a bunch of other crap I don't need or want so I can get it. And then my computer gets a bunch of programs that screw it up.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I got one of the manuals loaded. Then went back in and loaded another. There is a manual for the FMC Bolens 16 HP model 1656 (H-16) up there now also. I hope to get a couple hours to load some more. Hope this helps someone else as much as it has me.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

So far I have uploaded three or four manuals. If anyone gets the time check them out and let me know if it's all there. And what else you may want or need. I just might have it. I spent most of the winter on the computer looking for these.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You're getting to be a bit of a computer wizard there okenadie! Looks like they are all there, and thanks for your contributions!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I just looked at the cub cadet service manual I uploaded last summer ..... 47157 views! Hope I helped some folks out


----------

